
Real-Time Messaging in a Distributed Architecture Using SingalR and RabbitMQ,ABP - yekuta
https://volosoft.com/blog/RealTime-Messaging-Distributed-Architecture-Abp-SingalR-RabbitMQ
======
yekuta
We will build a basic real-time messaging application in a distributed
architecture. We will use Abp Framework for infrastructure and tiered startup
template, SignalR for real-time server-client communication, and RabbitMQ as
the distributed event bus.

